# DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März








*DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt​*Ein wieder einmal mehr kopfschüttelnder Kommentar

Der DAFV wird zwar durch seine Zersplitterung immer unwichtiger, behindert aber natürlich immer noch durch seine reine Existenz die Entstehung einer am Angeln und Anglern orientierten Organisation. 

Daher hatte ich ja meine Regeln in Bezug auf Berichterstattung bezüglich des DAFV geändert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323013



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Über alles wirklich Relevante, was der DAFV sicher auch weiterhin anstellen wird, und was im Normalfall Anglern und dem Angeln wieder schaden dürfte, werden wir natürlich trotzdem weiter berichten.



*Und das ist hier der Fall mit der Relevanz, da sich der DAFV hier demaskiert in seiner Einstellung zu Angeln und Anglern..* 

Dass sich der DAFV bisher weigerte, seine Mitglieder gegen PETA zu unterstützen, wurde uns gegenüber ja dargelegt:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Genauso wie es erst kürzlich noch mal bestätigt wurde auf der Präsidiumssitzung des Deutschen Fischerei-Verband:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324041

Deswegen hatten sich ja Landesverbände in und ausserhalb des DAFV zusammen getan, um etwas gegen PETA zu unternehmen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323807

Und selbst Tierschutzangelfischerverbände wie die Saarländer sprangen auf den Anti-PETA-Zug auf - heuchlerisch, aber immerhin:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641

Nachdem dann noch der Deutsche Jagdverband PETA angezeigt hatte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324504
 sah sich nun wohl selbst Haupt- und Ehrenamt im DAFV genötigt, zum Thema PETA Stellung zu nehmen:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...meinsam-gegen-ungerechtfertigte-strafanzeigen


*In seiner Veröffentlichung zu PETA demaskiert sich der DAFV nun selber, beweist seine Anglerfeindlichkeit und zeigt, dass Naturschutz und nicht Angeln oder Angler sein vorrangiges Ziel sind:*
_Der DAFV ist ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband und hat in seiner Satzung als Ziel *u.a.* festgelegt: „Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei unter Beachtung des dazugehörigen Tierschutzes.“_
Es geht also nicht zuerst um Angeln oder Angler, sondern bestenfalls "_*u.a.*_" nur um nachhaltige Angelfischerei mit Tierschutz. 

*Noch klarer wird das einen Absatz später, indem der DAFV seine eigentlichen Ziele offenbart:*
_Der DAFV ist der einzige in Deutschland tätige Naturschutzverband, der die Ökologie der Gewässer, die Biodiversität in unseren Gewässern* in den Mittelpunkt seiner Arbeit stellt*. _

*Nicht einmal nachhaltige Angelfischerei mit Tierschutz, geschweige denn Angeln oder Angler, stehen also nach eigener Aussage des DAFV im Mittelpunkt der Arbeit des DAFV.*

Und auch das spricht Bände:
_Für den kommenden März ist darüber hinaus ein verbandübergreifender Dialog angesetzt. Rechtsvertreter des DAFV und DJV möchten mögliche Ansätze und Vorgehensweisen gegen PETA diskutieren_
Während also der DAFV 4 Jahre geschlafen hat, der DJV aktiv wurde und eine Anzeige gegen PETA veranlasste, "arbeitet" der DAFV nun nach dem bekannten Motto:
"Wenn ich nicht mehr weiter weiß, gründe ich nen Arbeitskreis"

Zudem ist in meinen Augen das ja keine Überzeugung vom Haupt- und Ehrenamt im DAFV:
*Die hätten 4 Jahre Zeit gehabt, etwas zu machen!*

*Die sind schlicht von der Not getrieben, nicht von Erkenntnis!!!*

Weil viele Landesverbände jetzt selber handeln, weil Jäger aktiv anzeigen, weil immer mehr Unmut über das DAFV-Stillschweigen und dessen Untätigkeit kommt, und das relativ kurz vor der Wahl-HV im Mai, haben die sich nun bereit erklärt zu "beraten":
*Das ist eine schlichte Bankrotterklärung des DAFV gegenüber Anglern und Angeln und selbst für organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer!*


Wer als organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer immer noch diesen Verband über seinen Verein und Landesverband bezahlt, wählt und unterstützt, dem kann man nach diesen klaren Veröffentlichungen des DAFV selber nur sagen:
*Du unterstützt Anglerfeinde!*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

Ranking wurde natürlich, soweit das noch geht, angepasst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323181


----------



## Deep Down (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

Dass das inhaltlich im Vergleich zum Vorgehen des Verbandes der Jäger gegen Peta weder Fisch noch Fleisch ist und noch weniger als halbherzig, sondern eher Augenwischerei, ist wohl mehr als deutlich! Über das absolute Minimum dessen, was man als Verein von seinem Verband verlangen kann, geht das nicht hinaus. 
Der einzelne Angler schaut im übrigen weiter in die Röhre!

Diese Stellungnahme ist daher allein dem internen Wahlkampf im DAFV geschuldet und mehr nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

Du musst auch mal lesen, was die unter ihrer kompetenten Schützerarbeit verstehen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _Der DAFV ist der einzige in Deutschland tätige Naturschutzverband, der die Ökologie der Gewässer, die Biodiversität in unseren Gewässern* in den Mittelpunkt seiner Arbeit stellt*. _




*Dass nämlich alle zwei Jahre ne  Flusslandschaft prämiert wird und jedes Jahr der Fisch des Jahres, so schreiben sie selber!!!!!*

Das wars dann ;-)))))))


*Also nicht nur, dass sie sich nicht in erster Linie nicht um Angler, Angeln oder organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer kümmern:* 
Da wo sie sich kümmern, kommt also auch nix Gscheites raus und nicht mehr als Flusslandschaft und Fisch des Jahres.....

Lohnt sich echt, das mehrmals zu lesen, was die da veröffentlicht haben, weil es wirklich so lächerlich, selbstentlarvend und demaskierend ist:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...meinsam-gegen-ungerechtfertigte-strafanzeigen


----------



## Ørret (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

Das ist sogar sowas von lächerlich, daß es mir schwerfällt mich noch großartig über diese Gurkentruppe aufzuregen. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

Und dafür haben die im DAFV organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer seit der Fusion (inkl. Beiträge 2017) übrigens *auch weit mehr als 7 Millionen Euro Beiträge bezahlt!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Da drehts mir als Schwabe doppelt den Magen um - was hätte man mit dem schönen Geld so viel Gutes für Angler und das Angeln tun können!!!!


----------



## gründler (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

Um das Angeln zu verbieten ist eine Stk. für Stk.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stigmatisierung

Nötig!


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

hör bloss auf - bin schon am erbrechen...................


----------



## racoon (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

Wieso ist der DAFV Anglerfeindlich ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*



racoon schrieb:


> Wieso ist der DAFV Anglerfeindlich ?



Dass man  das echt immer noch (wieder) erklären muss - aber bitte:
Weil er nach eigenen Angaben Naturschutz- und kein Anglerverband ist.

Weil er konkret immer wieder gegen Angler und Angeln arbeitet ..

Von Angeln nur zur Ernährung über Naturschutz selbst noch vor ""u.a." Angelfischen", Baglimit Dorsch und Angelverbote AWZ und von zig anderen Beispielen.

Nicht mal organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer stehen nach eigenen Angaben im Mittelpunkt seiner "Tätigkeit" - geschweige  denn Angler oder Angeln..

Was er hier in seine Veröffentlichungen ja auch selber verbreitet.

Weil er durch seine bloße Existenz verhindert, dass eine kompetente Vertretung für Angler und  Angeln entstehen könnte.




Definition Angler, Angelfischer etc., wie hier verwendet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=302387


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*



bastido schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich ein Konglomerat aus allem.


Würd ich so unterschreiben - plus 2- 3 Jahrzehnte schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche gerade auch in Alt-VDSF-Verbänden


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

schmerzhaft und grausam wie sich der DAFV präsentiert,
dumm und dämlich

aber anglerfeindlich ist für mich das falsche Wort, 
es trifft nicht die Tatsachen und ist auch nur passiv darstellend
ich verschärfe es und nenne es da vom DAFV aktiv ausführend und dadurch real wirksam
ANGLERSCHÄDIGEND


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

kann ich auch mit leben - würd ich schreiben, was ich wirklich denke, käm ich eh in Knast....


----------



## KptIglo (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

Das gute Nachricht ist diese Info zu PETA, und sollte allen die es nicht wahrhaben wollen die Augen öffnen


> Hintergrund:
> Der Verein PETA e. V. ist Schwesterorganisation von PETA USA. Der Zweck des Vereins ist laut Satzung der Tierschutz.
> Die Stiftung Warentest hat 2013 die Transparenz, Organisation und  Kontrolle des Vereins als unzureichend bewertet. Im Wirtschaftsbericht  für 2015 gibt der Verein an: Einnahmen:, 4.1 Mio. € , Personalkosten  1.73 Mio. €, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit einschließlich Werbung 1.52 Mio. €.  Laut eigenen Angaben bleibt somit nicht viel für den eigentlichen  Tierschutz übrig. Der Anteil der Personalkosten beträgt 42,4%.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

olle Kamellen sind diese Infos, schon zigmal von verschiedensten Seiten und Medien veröffentlicht. (dass Personalkosten und Eigenverwaltung des DAFV auch nur mit Mühe unter 50% gehalten werden konnten, wurde auch dabei verschwiegen - ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt)..

Dazu brauchts nun wirklich keinen anglerfeindlichen/anglerschädigenden DAFV


----------



## Herbynor (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

Wenn ich das lese, fühle ich mich immer wieder bestärkt, dass ich das Richtige getan habe, aus diesem Verein (DAFV ) auszutreten.
Von mir bekommen sie keinen Cent mehr.
Leute, das tut richtig gut.
Gruß Herby


----------



## rippi (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

Das ist heftig! Weiss garnicht was ich dazu sagen soll, hab mir aber quch nichts durchgelesen. Das ist wohl der noch diskriminierender als mit den Dorsch und Hyperlinks.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ranking wurde natürlich, soweit das noch geht, angepasst:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323181


Thomas....
 wie wäre es mit Platz 1++

 ???
 wenn nicht vorhanden, dann sollte er hier eingeführt werden...

 greetz
 Stoni-K.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *In seiner Veröffentlichung zu PETA demaskiert sich der DAFV nun selber, beweist seine Anglerfeindlichkeit und zeigt, dass Naturschutz und nicht Angeln oder Angler sein vorrangiges Ziel sind:*
> _Der DAFV ist ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband und hat in seiner Satzung als Ziel *u.a.* festgelegt: „Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei unter Beachtung des dazugehörigen Tierschutzes.“_



Wer so etwas durchwinkt,hat weder die darin enthaltende Brisanz,geschweige auch nur im entferntesten Sinn,Aufgaben und Ziele einer Lobbyvertretung begriffen.

Man hätte beim DAFV besser weiter nix tun sollen,als so einen heiklen Dummfug(dazu auch noch fachlich falsch bzw.widersprüchlich) auch noch zu veröffentlichen.

Wäre ich Peta Fan,würde ich bei diesem so dilettantisch angreifbar formulierten Satzungsziel umgehend feuchte Träume bekommen.

Dieser DAFV ist und bleibt der Mühlstein am Hals der Angler !


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

kann mich auch dazu nur wiederholen - wer in einem Verein ist, der in einem der immer noch in einem der den DAFV tragenden LV ist:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das ist eine schlichte Bankrotterklärung des DAFV gegenüber Anglern und Angeln und selbst für organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer!*
> 
> 
> Wer als organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer immer noch diesen Verband über seinen Verein und Landesverband bezahlt, wählt und unterstützt, dem kann man nach diesen klaren Veröffentlichungen des DAFV selber nur sagen:
> *Du unterstützt Anglerfeinde!*


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dafür haben die im DAFV organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer seit der Fusion (inkl. Beiträge 2017) übrigens *auch weit mehr als 7 Millionen Euro Beiträge bezahlt!!!!!!!!!!!!*


DAS ist der eine Teil der Schädigung.

Und dass keine wirkliche Interessenvertretung entstehen kann, 
solange das Geld dorthin fließt wird, 
ist das nächste Drittel.

Dazu kommen dann noch die weiteren Schäden durch 
Nicht-Handeln (z.B. Totalausfall des Lobbyismus, etc.), 
Handeln (z.B. Dorschlimit, etc.)
& stümperhaftes Handeln (siehe in diesem Fall).


----------



## tkatsche19 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

Dieser Verband ist genauso wie unsere Regierung "Sinnlos und unbeholfen" ! Den Mitgliedern, sofern es sich hier wirklich um Angler handelt kann ich nur Raten sofort austreten/kündigen ; keine Mitglieder,kein Geld , kein DAFV und den Petra Fuzies sei noch gesagt " tretet    nicht auf das Gras was ihr fresst"! In diesem Sinne Petri Heil!!!!!!!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> kann mich auch dazu nur wiederholen - wer in einem Verein ist, der in einem der immer noch in einem der den DAFV tragenden LV ist:



 Ich bin in BW in so einem Verein und kann nur sagen:

 absoluter Blödsinn solche Aussage.

 Als BWler müßten Sie wissen warum man hier in einem Verein ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

Aber es muss kein Verein sein, der im Verband ist - in BW ist nur die ca. die Hälfte der Vereine im LFV-BW und damit im DAFV..

Ich bin auch nicht mal im Verein, man muss das also definitiv auch in BW nicht (Jahreskarte  Neckar um 60 Euro, soweit ich weiss)..


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

Und weiter im Süden für den Bodensee 40 Euro sind bei den wenigen Angelplätzen und hohen Parkplatzgebühren gerade noch so in Ordnung.

 Aber dann 500 Euro für ein paar Meter Argen und Beschränkungen ohne Ende?

 Dann lieber in einem Verein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

empfehle AVK oder WAV, beides große Vereine, beide nicht mehr im DAFV.

Oder empfehle dann im jeweiligen Verein bei der HV Antrag auf Austritt aus dem LFV-BW zu stellen (damit auch raus aus DAFV).. 
Spart viel Geld (deutlich über 10 Euro/Mitglied/Jahr und man unterstützt keine Anglerfeinde mehr.
Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html

Wer das nicht macht, im LFV-BW bleibt, der zurück in den DAV geht, unterstützt eben weiter Anglerfeinde..


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

??????????
Nich so schnell.


Ich bin auch nicht mal im Verein, man muss das also definitiv auch in BW  nicht (Jahreskarte  Neckar um 60 Euro, soweit ich weiss)..




 Aber dann 500 Euro für ein paar Meter Argen

was ist das?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

Argen ist Bodenseezufluss - aber die Summe ist eh wurscht. 
Jeder Cent für den DAFV ist einer zu viel und mann kann in jedem Verein Antrag auf Austritt stellen, wenn die in einem LV sind, der im DAFV ist.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

So das war ja mal schön.

Erklärbär;-))

Ich möchte das dass mal auch für uns ......einfache Angler verständlich rüber gebracht wird.


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Argen ist Bodenseezufluss - aber die Summe ist eh wurscht.
> Jeder Cent für den DAFV ist einer zu viel und mann kann in jedem Verein Antrag auf Austritt stellen, wenn die in einem LV sind, der im DAFV ist.



Zur Ergänzung:
Die Argen ist ein Gebirgsfluss und der drittgrösste Zufluss zum Bodensee. Ein Salmonidengewässer und das Fliegenfischergewässer in BW.(meiner Meinung nach).

Und verpachtet (für 500 Euro für ein paar Kilometer) wird es von Privathand und da sieht der Verband keinen Cent.Also ist die Summe nicht wurscht!

Was nützt mich ne Karte am Neckar der 150 Kilometer von mir entfernt ist?Dann lieber im Verein und ne wesentlichere günstigere Argenkarte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder empfehle dann im jeweiligen Verein bei der HV Antrag auf Austritt aus dem LFV-BW zu stellen (damit auch raus aus DAFV)..
> Spart viel Geld (deutlich über 10 Euro/Mitglied/Jahr und man unterstützt keine Anglerfeinde mehr.
> Siehe dazu auch:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html
> ...


Wie gesagt:
Dann im Verein dafür sorgen, dass der aus dem Verband austritt - wie fast die Hälfte der Vereine in B-W, die eben NICHT im Verband sind..

Sonst unterstützt man eben Anglerfeinde.....


----------



## raubangler (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*



KptIglo schrieb:


> Das gute Nachricht ist diese Info zu PETA, und sollte allen die es nicht wahrhaben wollen die Augen öffnen



Welche Info?

PETA ist eine Organisation, die sich auf Tierrechte spezialisiert hat.
Somit können die nur Personalkosten (auch Anwälte kann man anstellen) und Kosten für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit haben.

Die arbeiten sogar ziemlich effektiv.
Na gut, so effektiv wie der DAFV arbeiten die nun auch wieder nicht.
Ein Baglimit für Angler konnte PETA bisher jedenfalls nicht durchsetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na gut, so effektiv wie der DAFV arbeiten die nun auch wieder nicht.
> Ein Baglimit für Angler konnte PETA bisher jedenfalls nicht durchsetzen.


Böse - und leider allzu wahr...


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _Der DAFV ist der einzige in Deutschland tätige Naturschutzverband, der die Ökologie der Gewässer, die Biodiversität in unseren Gewässern* in den Mittelpunkt seiner Arbeit stellt*. _



Klasse !

Endlich tut mal einer was für die Ökologie und die Biodiversität unserer Gewässer. Find ich gut.

Wenn eine bestimmte Arbeit im Mittelpunkt einer Organisation steht, hat das zur Folge dass die meisten Mittel und Personalkapazitäten in genau diesem Bereich aufgewendet werden. Besucht man nun die HP des Verbandes, um sich über die diesbezüglichen Aktivitäten zu informieren, findet man so gut wie nichts. 
Man darf sich also erneut mit Fug und Recht fragen, wozu dieser Verband gut ist. Diese Unfähigkeit, gepaart mit Wirkungs- und Tatenlosigkeit, lässt sich am besten mit einem Gleichnis aufzeigen.

Letzten Samstag ging es mir nicht gut. Ich habe den ganzen Tag auf der Couch gelegen, meistens gepennt und so nichts getan. Außer, dass ich gegen Mittag aufgestanden bin um die Toilette zu besuchen.
Man kann also feststellen, dass dieser Toilettenbesuch im Mittelpunkt meiner Arbeit stand. Und nicht nur das, auch das Produkt meiner "Arbeit" gleicht dem des DAFV auf´s Haar. 

In so fern ist die Aussage des DAFV vielleicht nicht mal gelogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV und PETA - Anglerfeindlichkeit bestätigt*

Ralle ist wider pöhse ;-)))

gefällt mir..


----------

